# RIP Russ Solomon



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Russ passed away at 92 yesterday in Sacramento while watching the Academy Awards. His name might not be familiar, but he founded and grew Tower Records from its first store in Sacramento CA. I often shopped there.

He started from his Dad's drug store in the Tower Theater building, near my home. I knew that place well!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

There was a Tower Records in Singapore as well when we lived there (1999-2002), I often went there. RIP.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I used to visit the Tower Records in Boston in the '70s.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

One of my fond memories is of my daughter, suffering from brain cancer. She was enrolled in Make-a-Wish, and her wish was to meet Soundgarden, who had then just made it big. She was a huge grunge fan. After a nice private dinner at a fancy hotel, the band took her in a limo to the Tower Records near Denny Way in Seattle and loaded themselves (and her) down with CDs. I still have many of them.

As for the band, really nice guys but maybe a bit baffled by the change in their circumstances. Unfortunately things did not go well for all of them. A very sad thing. So little justice in the world.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

For years I made the trek down to the Hollywood Tower Records on Sunset Blvd. There was a totally separate Tower Classical Annex across the street. Found so many vinyl gems in those days. If memory serves there were still vinyl records there even after several years of the CD. It was a sad day when it closed.

There was also a Tower Records in Pasadena which was closer to me. It had a pretty good separate classical section though not nearly as well stocked as the Hollywood branch.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I treasure the memories of the classical only stores on Sunset Blvd, in San Francisco, and New York. Even the regular Towers had a classical section that was closed off from the rest. So many wonderful discoveries. You could browse for hours. Anyone who thinks that Spotify, iTunes and all the downloading and online services are signs of progress...well, you're wrong. The closing of real record stores has come at a steep cost, and that is classical music (and other non-pop forms) vanishing from public view. RIP Mr Solomon - you made the world a much better place.


----------

